# Denver's new unis ¿?



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Do ya think they will be like this? 

http://www.geocities.com/jlucas4092/newjersey.html 

IMO, I don't like that UCLA style


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think the red X looks good at all!


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

as much as I like the old Denver throwbacks.. those uni's look better than the dark blue/red ones IMO. If I were in control of the uni's.. i choose the throwbacks.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

I like but they should change the collar to look like LA's, Miami's, Toro"s, and the MAVS.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i like!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I like it, its clean looking.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Its aite.. not too bad. They should add a lil more color to it tho.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I like, how close to the real ones are this?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I like them, but bring back the rainbow. That was the hottest jersey ive ever seen. I think that style fits even better today, with retro being so popular.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I like them, but bring back the rainbow. That was the hottest jersey ive ever seen. I think that style fits even better today, with retro being so popular.


:yes:


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Realize that bringing back the retros as the normal jersey would have diminished the nostalgic flavor that had people flocking to buy them in the first place. When it was just English, and they were rare, they were a status symbol. Now every other six year old has a Camby or Howard wannabe and it's really tacky. What a flop. Cater to the masses, I guess, but I liked it better when the big dogs were representin the AE.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think that the new jerseys are really nice -- very different from any other team's, which is a good thing. They definitely look like something a college team would wear though.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Here's the real deal*


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

A far cry from the old school ones, and that's probably intentional.


----------



## CorieBlount=Franchise (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> Realize that bringing back the retros as the normal jersey would have diminished the nostalgic flavor that had people flocking to buy them in the first place. When it was just English, and they were rare, they were a status symbol. Now every other six year old has a Camby or Howard wannabe and it's really tacky. What a flop. Cater to the masses, I guess, but I liked it better when the big dogs were representin the AE.


Better than some jerseys that people who are into harry potter would buy. Wizards? Such a ****ing joke. Even Bobcats puts Washington's mascot to shame.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

I like the Wizards name/logo. I may be the only one. I hate the team, but you can't rag on the logo. The premise behind it is gay...Bullets promotes violence! I guess all the DC ghetto-dwellers are casting spells on eachother now.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, bullets sure dies promote violence. Some little bullet fan is going to pick up a gun. 

Does rockets promote violence?
How about heat, it may promote lighting a match.
Say suns, it may cause a little kid to stare into the sun and become blind.

Enough with your idiotic claims.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Bullets sure dies? I don't get it, seriously. What does that mean? Take a step out of your whitewashed world, nybus, and realize D.C. is the murder capital of the world. Why the hell would a team in that area want to be named the "Bullets". Get a clue.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

yo those are pimp i like the baby blue type jersey they got there.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

Ugh, These new Nuggets Jersey's are BUTT ugly, They're so ugly there FUGLY.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I like them. In fact I am going to have a friend of my mom's get one while he is in Korea.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Shiny and clean looking. I love them.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i like em
im gonna buy one next chance i get


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

Absolutely love the new look. Any word on if these are home or away?


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I don't think the red X looks good at all!







:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Bullets sure dies? I don't get it, seriously. What does that mean? Take a step out of your whitewashed world, nybus, and realize D.C. is the murder capital of the world. Why the hell would a team in that area want to be named the "Bullets". Get a clue.


he meant to type bullets sure does promote violence. rodney why dont you take a step out of your anfry, over-critical world and try to think something over before you jump on someone. i live 10 minutes outside DC and while it is by no means the cleanest city in the world it is no where close to being the murder capitol of the world (which i ALWAYS thought was detroit)


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H-Town</b>!
> Ugh, These new Nuggets Jersey's are BUTT ugly, They're so ugly there FUGLY.



So I guess you rank them right down there with Houston jerseys, eh?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> So I guess you rank them right down there with Houston jerseys, eh?


Nope, not anymore, the new ones that are red & silver are right up there with the Mavericks ones. Hopefully!

As for the Nuggets uniforms, I am trying to get the new logo updated in the team avatar section, although the uniforms look like night gowns.


----------

